# Continental Giants X Lionhead babies



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone from Bolton, Lancashire and around,

A friend of mine ended "accidentally" up with a cross breed of her Continental Doe and a dwarf Lionhead of her grandchild...

The rabbits (approx. 8 weeks old) are for adoption, 3 does, 2 bucks and can be viewed (incl. parents) in Blackrod and in consultation with my friend it would be possible to view them in Horwich in their shop, too.

I've seen them and they are really "fancy" and adorable but unfortunately I can't take any further rabbits, my hubby would start eating them... 

For contact information you can send me a PM.

Thanks
Neelam

[URL=http://abload.de/image.php?img=12292778-925-160x1601w0fsb.jpg]


----------

